# SCOTUS Allows Travel Ban! Trump wins again...



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2017)

*SCOTUS Allows Travel Ban*

After a long battle, President Donald Trump finally has the opportunity to fully enforce a ban on travel into the United States from six majority Muslim countries after the Supreme Court gives him permission.

According to an order on Monday, the travel ban can take full effect despite the ongoing legal battles surrounding it.

Anyone from Chad, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Syria, and Yemen are included in the ban.

The travel ban, which was first made official in January, has come under constant criticism from the left.

The executive order was largely protested in cities and airports nationwide on January 29 when thousands of people gathered and marched to oppose the suspension of travel from Muslim majority countries.

?I?ll be protesting until the next election cycle ? until at least 2018,? one protester told CNN at the time. ?That?s the whole point, keeping up the momentum.?

According to CNN, the crowd dispersed twenty minutes later.

Citizens were not the only ones protesting the travel ban.

The court of appeals also made things very difficult for the President.

?There is no precedent to support this claimed unreviewability, which runs contrary to the fundamental structure of our constitutional democracy,? the appeals court said in February after it upheld the initial suspension of the executive order.

Some individuals that are part of the legal system have also protested the President?s ban. One of those people is Judge Derrick Watson, who said the President?s third version of the policy ?plainly discriminates based on nationality.?

According to Watson, as cited by CNN, the travel ban, ?suffers from precisely the same maladies as its predecessor: it lacks sufficient findings that the entry of more than 150 million nationals from six specified countries would be ?detrimental to the interests of the United States.'?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2017)

Chuck?


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2017)

Rob?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2017)

Trump keeps on winning!  sorry... lol


----------



## ROID (Dec 5, 2017)

We need more than just a travel ban. These fuckers need to be deported.

Look how we still treat Negros.  Muslim's are the problem.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

What an impotent little shit. Oh wow... he's screwing with tourists and people who have no family or business ties here. Hardly a cause for chest thumping. He hasn't done shit to address any real problems.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 6, 2017)

'Making AGA'



Prince said:


> *SCOTUS Allows Travel Ban*
> 
> After a long battle, President Donald Trump finally has the opportunity to fully enforce a ban on travel into the United States from six majority Muslim countries after the Supreme Court gives him permission.
> 
> According to an order on Monday, the travel ban can take full effect despite the ongoing legal battles surrounding it.


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> What an impotent little shit. Oh wow... he's screwing with tourists and people who have no family or business ties here. Hardly a cause for chest thumping. He hasn't done shit to address any real problems.





.... trump 'shits' on those who can't defend themselves... that's why he beats up on immigrants, the poor, blacks & the LGBT...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> What an impotent little shit. Oh wow... he's screwing with tourists and people who have no family or business ties here. Hardly a cause for chest thumping. He hasn't done shit to address any real problems.



I believe he is around 6' 2" not really small. LOL 

As far as what you said, well I guess you have not read it, you must listen to the same news that Chuck does.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

charley said:


> .... trump 'shits' on those who can't defend themselves... that's why he beats up on immigrants, the poor, blacks & the LGBT...



watch this video dumbass.

https://youtu.be/T7LGoHV3aKs


----------

